# Ava



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything on how little Ava is doing? I'm worried


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm worried, also.
Hoping to hear something.
Prayers and hugs.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You scared me. I am also worried.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat posted an update on Facebook yesterday. She said that Ava had another bad night on Wednesday night, and that Ava was at the vet receiving a nebulizer treatment. She didn't post any further updates. I'm praying for that little girl.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am hoping she was just too tired to update after a long day.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ava has had such a rough time of it. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending prayers for little Ava as well as Pat and Stan too!! Sure hope that she starts to feel better as she has been through so much.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Pat posted on FB this morning that Ava had a good night last night. So glad to hear some good news about her!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my....I just went back to FB and Pat says that Ava won't eat and threw up foam. She's going back to the vet and will stay there for the day. My heart aches for Pat and Ava.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> Pat posted on FB this morning that Ava had a good night last night. So glad to hear some good news about her!


I'm so happy to hear that. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Please see my update earlier. Ava isn't well and has gone back to the vet. They want to keep her all day.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no, poor little girl.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> Oh my....I just went back to FB and Pat says that Ava won't eat and threw up foam. She's going back to the vet and will stay there for the day. My heart aches for Pat and Ava.


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear this. Poor Ava.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sending hugs and prayers for little Ava!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear this news. Please get better little one. Prayers and hugs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying:I was hoping to hear good news. We are all praying. Pat if you read this just know my prayers and my spirit is with you. Lord please Lord touch little Ava


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying more prayers for Ava, it's so upsetting. Pat and Stan must be so tired and worried.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula and Walter - each day has seemed to bring a new challenge for Ava, and I know that Pat is exhausted. Today is the 4th day that Ava has been on steroids and bronchial dilators. Ava has not been sleeping well and wakes in coughing fits. Wednesday night was so bad that Pat took her back to the Vet on Thursday, and they did a nebulizer treatment. Ava slept better last night, but wouldn't eat this morning and vomitted bile. Ava is now spending the day at the Vet's. Seems that any time there is encouraging news, it is immediately followed by something discouraging. Now we're waiting for an update after Pat picks Ava up.

I just hate to see this little baby going through so much, and, of course my heart goes out to Pat. 

I know she has been too busy and too exhausted to remember to post. Let's keep saying prayers and sending healing energy for Ava.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the update. I know we are all praying for her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry to see that little Ava is still not doing so well and hope that she will be able to have a better day as well as Pat!! They both need much rest and hope that they will be able to do that!!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh poor sweet girl. I'm so sorry that she is going through such a hard time. We are praying for her full recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula and Walter - each day has seemed to bring a new challenge for Ava, and I know that Pat is exhausted. Today is the 4th day that Ava has been on steroids and bronchial dilators. Ava has not been sleeping well and wakes in coughing fits. Wednesday night was so bad that Pat took her back to the Vet on Thursday, and they did a nebulizer treatment. Ava slept better last night, but wouldn't eat this morning and vomitted bile. Ava is now spending the day at the Vet's. Seems that any time there is encouraging news, it is immediately followed by something discouraging. Now we're waiting for an update after Pat picks Ava up.
> 
> I just hate to see this little baby going through so much, and, of course my heart goes out to Pat.
> 
> I know she has been too busy and too exhausted to remember to post. Let's keep saying prayers and sending healing energy for Ava.


Lynn thank you for the update would you continue to update us. I am so worried, I think of Ava and Pat many times a day and pray. When you talk with Pat let her know I love her and Ava and I'm praying for all of them


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I'm sorry I haven't been here in a bit. I feel like I'm on a roller coaster here. 

So Ava has now had 4 breathing treatments at the vet and a slight change in meds. She just couldn't take the bronchiodialater (spelled wrong) the capsules were huge, even when I took them apart and filled a pill...errr....capsule pocket, it was just too big, they made her sick. So now she's on something called Cerenia which is actually for nausea...but happens to seem to work wonders for collapsed trachea...according to Edie of AMA Rescue. 

I give her a liquid med one hour before a meal to coat her esophagus and stomach and 1/2 of a pepcid after she eats. At the moment she's eating a prescription food A/D. This morning she was sick after this regimen anyway.

One improvement is that she slept quietly and peacefully all night last night!!! But as soon as she's up and around, the wheezing/choking starts. At the moment, she's laying on the arm of the sofa next to me with her head on my arm. She is breathing peacefully. Oh man, I really hope this is the beginning of relief for her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I keep praying that Ava will soon turn a corner and start to feel better Pat!!! And I truly know how this must be taking a toll on you as well. Sure hope that you will be able to get some much needed rest as it has been a very difficult time for you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What an ordeal Pat. Hoping and praying that things are turning around for Ava (and you too!). Your latest update does sound encouraging.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Prayers for Ava and her family!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am glad both Ava and you are getting some much needed rest beyween all her treatments. Hang in the sweet Ava and get better. You are precious to many!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Pat, my heart is breaking for both of you. I just know God is hearing all our prayers. Ava has to continue bring joy to others. she's so very special


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This morning Pat posted a video of Ava on FB and you could hear how badly she was wheezing. It broke my heart. Even Breeze got up to see what was wrong. Continuing prayers for this special baby. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope they can get a handle on this soon. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Ava. Get well soon baby. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been following, 4 hours ago she was doing a little better, a small change but hopeful.

She posted this

"Ava wasn't hitting on all 8's this morning, but has been remarkably good since noon today!!!!!!!! OMG, I'm almost afraid to say it out loud!!!."


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderful and encouraging news and thanks for sharing Ava's update. Praying that she will continue to get better!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Quiet there is some improvement.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Not wishing to stir things up...but today was not a good day. I tried to get her steroids and anti nausea meds into her twice....and twice she threw them up right afterwards.

And her breathing was labored again today. Oh man, this sucks!!!!! She sleeping peacefully on my lap at the moment...so that's one good thing.

Guess I'll call the vet again in the morning.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So very sorry. Yes it does suck. Will keep praying. Hugs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry, poor little girl.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pat you might need a specialist. Previous message the word quiet was a spell check issue.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I agree with Walter that maybe a specialist would be a good idea.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> I agree with Walter that maybe a specialist would be a good idea.


I do, too.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish that you had better news Pat and hope that the Vet has some answers that will able to help little Ava.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry Pat, I'm glad she's able to sleep comfortably. Yes maybe a specialist would be a good idea.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope you have a restful night and get some better news tomorrow.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It's heartbreaking to hear that Ava is still having problems. I'm praying for her. 

Also, the vet practice where Pat was taking Ava is a group of specialists. I take Harry there and I took Benny there, too. Although I don't know all of the vets there, the two that I have seen are both good.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have an appointment way up in Paramus tomorrow at noon at a place called Blue Pearl. It's good to have a second opinion, and this doctor comes highly recommended. 

After that, if nothing changes, I'm also working on getting an appointment at AMC in New York City. At the moment the first appointment with the doctor we want is several weeks away. Will wait till after tomorrow to figure out if I will pursue this and try to get in there sooner.

Ava doesn't have very much energy. The only way she is comfortable is if I'm sitting here with her. Oh man..my butt is starting to hurt!!!!!! :blush::innocent:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I have an appointment way up in Paramus tomorrow at noon at a place called Blue Pearl. It's good to have a second opinion, and this doctor comes highly recommended.
> 
> After that, if nothing changes, I'm also working on getting an appointment at AMC in New York City. At the moment the first appointment with the doctor we want is several weeks away. Will wait till after tomorrow to figure out if I will pursue this and try to get in there sooner.
> 
> Ava doesn't have very much energy. The only way she is comfortable is if I'm sitting here with her. Oh man..my butt is starting to hurt!!!!!! :blush::innocent:


Pat...so sorry Ava isn't well. You might want to bring her in for fluids if she continues to vomit or isn't eating. I know from past experience with Suki at 3.6 lbs...they dehydrate extremely fast without food, even if I am syringing water. It may perk her up a bit as well. 
Also, I know you mentioned a half of Pepcid. That dosage seems high for her. I give Lacie, 8.9 lbs a half pill a day of 10 mg. generic Pepcid. Suki gets 1/4 pill daily, so you may want to check on Ava's dosage.
Anyway...sending positive thoughts that Ava feels better soon. Hugs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Pat...so sorry Ava isn't well. You might want to bring her in for fluids if she continues to vomit or isn't eating. I know from past experience with Suki at 3.6 lbs...they dehydrate extremely fast without food, even if I am syringing water. It may perk her up a bit as well.
> Also, I know you mentioned a half of Pepcid. That dosage seems high for her. I give Lacie, 8.9 lbs a half pill a day of 10 mg. generic Pepcid. Suki gets 1/4 pill daily, so you may want to check on Ava's dosage.
> Anyway...sending positive thoughts that Ava feels better soon. Hugs.


You know, Joanne, I don't really know anything about health stuff....except from what I've learned through experience so far. ....so I'm trying....I'm taking everyone's suggestions seriously. I've been told so much by so many, wish I had been writing it all down all along....duh... I will be telling the doctor tomorrow everything so far.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> You know, Joanne, I don't really know anything about health stuff....except from what I've learned through experience so far. ....so I'm trying....I'm taking everyone's suggestions seriously. I've been told so much by so many, wish I had been writing it all down all along....duh... I will be telling the doctor tomorrow everything so far.



Fingers crossed for good results tomorrow Pat, my heart aches for you and Stan. What an ordeal. I wish I could help. 


Would it help if I went through all the comments and pasted them in one list for you ?

Licking food /liquid from your fingers may help? if she can handle it?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> You know, Joanne, I don't really know anything about health stuff....except from what I've learned through experience so far. ....so I'm trying....I'm taking everyone's suggestions seriously. I've been told so much by so many, wish I had been writing it all down all along....duh... I will be telling the doctor tomorrow everything so far.


I suppose that's a huge positive not knowing much about health related issues. After Lacie and all her different GI issues, working with many different doctors, I feel like I could write a book. Then Suki got IBD, PLE and SIBO like Lacie and it got all that more complicated, whereas she is small like Ava and they hit bottom so much quicker than a dog 7 lbs and up.
In the past, if Suki vomited more than twice in a day, she would be dehydrated. When she stopped eating for a few days, she ended up in the hospital for a week from dehydration, even though I thought she was getting enough fluids. Her only symptom was sleeping day and night which was not her personality.
I haven't had time to catch up on the threads....is this from GI issues, heart related or something else.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Joanne - it started on Easter Sunday. Pat gave each of the fluffs a tiny piece of chicken jerky. Without Pat knowing it, Ava's jerky got stuck in her esophagus. Pat took her to ER about an hour away. She ended up staying in the ER hospital 3 or 4 nights. They finally used a scope and were able to push the jerky into Ava's stomach, and it was digested. At the time, they told Pat that her trachea was collapsing in several places. They sent her home with only something for the swelling of the esophagus. After 3 days of Ava getting worse, Pat took her to regular Vet clinic, but wasn't able to see her regular Vet. They put Ava on prednisone and a bronchial dilator. The bronchial dilator upset Ava's tummy, so back to the Vet. I think she saw her regular Vet this time. They left her on the prednisone and but her on cerenia. Although normally used for GI issues, it has had some success with collapsed trachea. And that is when they also prescribed the PepsideAC. That was on Thursday or Friday. They also gave her 4 nebulizer treatments on Thursday and Friday. A couple of nights she slept better. I think maybe Friday night and Saturday night, but I'm not sure it was from the treatments or sheer exhaustion. That kind of brings you up to date. It was 2 weeks this past Sunday and this precious fluff has had a really rough time of it.

Pat - I hope that summary was right.

We're praying for sweet Ava. Pat has posted a couple of videos of Ava on FB to show how she sounds. Listening to her wheeze and try to breath is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> We're praying for sweet Ava. Pat has posted a couple of videos of Ava on FB to show how she sounds. Listening to her wheeze and try to breath is just heartbreaking.


The video is very upsetting to watch. And, yes, it's very heartbreaking listening to precious Ava trying to breathe. The poor baby looks totally exhausted.

I hope and pray when Pat takes Ava to the new doctors today that they can help. My heart goes out to both Pat and Ava.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Pat, Just checking up on Ava. I hope that she gets better soon. I just watched the video on FB and it just breaks my heart. :crying: Sending lots of prayers, hugs and love.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG I just watched the video too and it's terrifying. It just breaks my heart seeing her struggle to breathe. Praying they find a successful treatment plan today.rayer:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Please find a successful plan today. Praying. Poor girl and mom. hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, I haven't been able to keep up w/Ava as the internet in Greece at the resort was just awful. I am now trying to catch up but have only been home an hour so it won't happen soon. I know some of us were not able to contribute on FB so if the gofundme account is reopened it might prompt some of us to help! Get well, baby girl. Kisses from my 2 urchins. Hugs to you dearest Pat!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Seeing poor Ava trying to breathe just breaks my heart!!!

Keeping you and Ava in my prayers and hope the new doctor will find a solution to help her soon!


----------

